# Edmunds video of Q7 and Cayenne Turbo S,:D



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.edmunds.com/apps/vd...SUV#2

Again who's driving the Q7 my grandma? 0-60 in 8secs?hmmmm


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Somebody please prove this wrong, because I'll backout if the 8.3 seconds is true..I'd rather go with a Cayenne S/V6 or a touareg...that's ridiculous..really bugging me at the moment,haha
audi site stats:








Performance
0-60 mph in seconds: 7.1
Top track speed: 130 mph*
EPA fuel economy estimates (city/highway)*: n/a mpg 
_Modified by alex911s at 12:09 AM 3/29/2006_


_Modified by alex911s at 12:10 AM 3/29/2006_


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

I've seen that 8.3 second number several times, so it's probably true. Perhaps the extra weight of the Q7 over the Cayenne is probably the cause for the slower time?


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (993)*

Not exactly a ringing endorsement.







We'll have to see how it holds up against the LR3 in a test drive.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (alex911s)*

dude...A V6 Cayenne takes even longer to get from 0-60. It's one of the slowest SUV's on the market, and anybody who'd plunk down 60 grand for a V6 Porsche is crazy. The Q7 is over 200 inches long and has seating for 7. It's a *lot *bigger vehicle than either the Porsche or VW.
0-60 isn't everything. It's torque, passing power, highway cruising, 30-50, 50-70 times that make up how a car performs. Don't trust Edmunds 0-60 times.
Here's the C&D article from a while back on the Cayenne. Not very flattering.
http://www.caranddriver.com/ar...=8894

_Modified by jperryrocks at 6:01 AM 3/29/2006_


_Modified by jperryrocks at 9:30 AM 3/29/2006_


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (jperryrocks)*

Dude, all cayennes are 5000lbs and can tow 7700lbs, u add the air suspension and it;s the same weight as the Q7... 8.3 seconds with 350HP is slow to me and doesnt make sense... cayenneS is 340HP and does 6.8sec 0-60, at least Porsche dont lie on their specs.. and I can prove that..cause I had all 3...
Hopefully it's BS... because car and driver rated the Cayenne S at 7.7 seconds..which is total BS...


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (alex911s)*

From Car and Driver:
........"More telling is the 5-to-60 time. Thanks to the second-gear start and lack of torque, the run takes a longish 10.4 seconds—the Cayenne S does the same run in 7.7....."


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (jperryrocks)*

There's no way,, A g35 cant even beat my Cayenne S, so go figure..


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (alex911s)*

how often do people really do 0-60 runs in their SUV? I mean really?
if Audi numbers are true i will take 8 seconds to 60 at 350HP with 17-23MPG any day of the week. if it can get from 40-70 nicely thats all that matters.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

Audi got back to me... i felt better.LOL
From: Auditalk [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, March 29, 2006 12:44 PM
To: Alex Punsalan -X (apunsala - Hewlett Packard at Cisco)
Subject: RE: Problem with Q7 stats
Dear Alex:
Thank you for contacting Audi of America. We appreciate your interest in the Audi Q7. The results we provide are those established in factory testing: 7.0 seconds for the Audi Q7 4.2, or 7.1 for the Premium version. The V6 model tested out at 8.2 seconds.
Again, thank you for writing. If we can help in any other way please let us know.
Marjorie
AudiTalk


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

projectA3,
I understand your point , but that;s not the case
sometimes I dont see why other folks dont understand why I'm getting worried.. For me, I ordered this car because of it's performance/versatility just like the cayenne/touareg and of course Audi's prestige..
i get comments on other forums like 0-60 is not everything, lol people have to accept the fact that this machine will not generate 16000 orders if the 4.2 v8 goes 0-60 in 8.3 seconds...especially if youre paying 65K for it..jmho
Remember the issue with mazda Rx8's horsepower that it was advertised improperly, it was actually less than what it is? Mazda bought back some of those cars, with no cost to the owners... I'm not saying Audi did that, but those reviews are really way off what Audi put on paper..


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (alex911s)*

I just completed a audi Web based training and it quotes the 4.2 V8 0-60 in 7.0 seconds so that is now a few sources saying 7 and not near 8. that is good.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks man, I feel much better, I also saw someone post Motor Trend says 7.8.. but that makes me fell better that only edmunds posted more than 8 seconds,LOL


----------

